# Just Bought 'PRESONUS' - $200...doesn't it have factory presets---please help



## mazikg (Dec 10, 2020)

Just Bought " 'Presonus' Notion 6" -$200.00 ...doesn't it have factory presets

is there a magic trick?

can't seem to find anything of assistance?

thanks,

Mazikg


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2020)

mazikg said:


> Just Bought " 'Presonus' Notion 6" -$200.00 ...doesn't it have factory presets
> 
> is there a magic trick?
> 
> ...


Hey . The sounds are downloaded from the Presonus website under your account.


----------



## mazikg (Feb 11, 2021)

thank you so much. I am up and running.

I like the score-focused GUI, but don't understand how one exist modes of "entry", for instance when one might enter a quarter note, and then how does one get back to a "clean-slate", so one might add a dot to the quarter note? or some such other alteration?

thank you so much "dcoscina"!

regards,

mazing


----------



## mazikg (Feb 11, 2021)

mazikg said:


> thank you so much. I am up and running.
> 
> I like the score-focused GUI, but don't understand how one exist modes of "entry", for instance when one might enter a quarter note, and then how does one get back to a "clean-slate", so one might add a dot to the quarter note? or some such other alteration?
> 
> ...


'how one "exits" modes of entry...'


----------



## Wedge (Feb 15, 2021)

Select the note, notes, measure or whatever and press 1 for staccato, or delete to remove the notes, etc. I don't have it in front of me but if you have one measure selected, if I remember correctly, it's shift+alt+(L or R arrow) to select multiple measures. It's usually faster when inputting to select the articulation in advance, press 1 before you enter the staccato note for instance. The controls are a little weird at first but you'll get the hang of it pretty quick. I recommend going through the manual, especially the shortcuts from the help menu.


----------



## mazikg (Mar 16, 2021)

thanks so much. i have read the manual but am so used to a few other apps, so it will just take some time. being faster with the paper then just frustrates me, but thank you much much!!!!

mazikg


----------



## rudi (Mar 17, 2021)

When I started using Notion, I found their shortcuts PDF very useful. It speeded-up my learning curve.
Just in case you haven't seen it, here it is :



https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/downloads/products/pdf/NOTION_Shortcuts.pdf




PS To get out of "entry mode", I just press the Escape key (on Windows).


----------

